# pig throwing up



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a question. My almost 5 month old male guinea hog gets sick just about every time he eats. I thought he was just eating too fast. He eats, gets sick, eats that, sometimes gets sick more. My female doesn't do that all. He's growing good and looks healthy. Is this something I should be concerned about? He's been doing it since I got him in December. He does get into the goat and chicken food after he eats his own, but so does the girl.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im new to pigs...very very new lol...but was able to find this information...from
http://www.petiteporkers.com/most-fequently-asked-questions.html



> Q: What do I do my piggy is throwing up?
> Q: What to do my pig has Diarrhea?
> A: If you pig is throwing up or has diarrhea and can not keep anything down or in them, you have a semi short time to correct this issue before your pig could become dehydrated and salt poisoned and possibly die. So if you are not aware of why your pig is vomiting or has diarrhea and they continue to throw up or its just coming out the other end then get them to a vet ASAP do not waste time!! Now if you know you pig got in the trash or ate some spoiled food or over ate and that is the cause of the vomiting/diarrhea then give your piggy the same tummy meds you would take or give your kids one spoon or Pepto or Malanta or Imodium should do the trick if they throw it up or it runs straight threw them give it to them again. Also give them plenty of water if they don't want to drink the water add a little milk or juice to it Cranberry juice is great to flush them out make sure its juice NOT cocktail. Even if you know the reason for the upset stomach if the pig is lethargic and will not drink get to the vet, If you give Pepto, Malanta or other stomach aid and the pig still cant keep anything in them for the last 8 hours call your vet. A pigs digestions is the closest to a humans then any other animals, vomiting and or diarrhea can be fixed very easily or it can be a danger to your pigs life please do not wait till it is the latter.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm brand new to pigs too. It doesn't seem like that kind of situation since it's an ongoing problem. He wolfs down his food, which is why I thought he was making himself sick. Bowels seem fine, energy is good, he looks very healthy, gaining weight and everything.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you put some large rocks in his feed pan to slow him down as he has to eat around them? There are a lot of different style slow feeder bowls for dogs that do that too.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn't think of those slow feeder bowls. I might have to feed him and his girlfriend separate. She's the boss and will bully him away if he's still eating. Which may explain why he's eating so fast too. I'm a dummy. Talking these things out helps.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

You are not a dummy! This is how we all learn, asking the people who know the answers on these forums.


----------

